# Don't know if this is true or not!!!



## DarkSide (28/2/16)

Web site states the following;

E-cigarette in man's pocket explodes

An Owensboro, Kentucky man was hospitalized after an e-cigarette battery exploded in his pocket.It happened over the weekend at a Shell Gas Station.Surveillance video shows Josh Hamilton was standing in line, waiting to be checked out when the battery exploded.Hamilton rushed past an employee, went outside the door, and struggled to take his burning pants off.An employee behind the counter grabbed a fire extinguisher and put the fire out.Another customer drove Hamilton to Owensboro Health Regional Hospital for second degree burns on his leg.


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/2/16)

Probably another dumb ass using crappie home made beaten up batteries he found in the trash in a old sealed up mod he took apart....
Please guys vape safe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

i also saw this earlier today and thought that guy is rocketman in the making and had a giggle, but then I thought "shit this is making me scared, cause I have some efest batteries" - but i'm under the impression that if I keep the efest's firing below 10A i should be fine. It's like they have to put those death warning's, similar to those found on stinkies, on batteries for idiots so they know not to do stupid stuff. If this is real though.


----------



## DarkSide (28/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i also saw this earlier today and thought that guy is rocketman in the making and had a giggle, but then I thought "shit this is making me scared, cause I have some efest batteries" - but i'm under the impression that if I keep the efest's firing below 10A i should be fine. It's like they have to put those death warning's, similar to those found on stinkies, on batteries for idiots so they know not to do stupid stuff. If this is real though.



I too have 4 Efest 2900mAh batteries, only use these in rotation in my Sigelei 150W, no issues whatsoever, also only charge my batteries in my trusted Nitecore D4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

Still funny


----------



## blujeenz (28/2/16)

That flame composition(plume shape) and speed of ignition and looks to me like some sort of fireworks/cracker/rocket that has been lit with its casing torn open first.(so it doesnt go bang)
Im calling BS on that video.

Compared to an authentic 18650 venting in a mech, heres 2 I found on google, neither had any flame.




People love drama and a loud pssst is rather boring compared to fire, burning pants and burns requiring hospital time.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

And that is typically why ICR chemistry is not recommended. It does vent a tad more violently that the IMR batteries.

Is there any info available on what mod / battery it was? In most of these cases we get no real info on this unfortunately. Just the 'how bad it is' part, and after hitting the headlines, the victim likely tries to cover his/her backside with a different story as they know they cut corners or ignored basic safety rules like locking mods that go in your pocket, or not putting batteries in with your keys etc.

Mods / Mechs / batteries are like some people. You only trust them when you can keep an eye on them.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> And that is typically why ICR chemistry is not recommended. It does vent a tad more violently that the IMR batteries.
> 
> Is there any info available on what mod / battery it was? In most of these cases we get no real info on this unfortunately. Just the 'how bad it is' part, and after hitting the headlines, the victim likely tries to cover his/her backside with a different story as they know they cut corners or ignored basic safety rules like locking mods that go in your pocket, or not putting batteries in with your keys etc.
> 
> Mods / Mechs / batteries are like some people. You only trust them when you can keep an eye on them.


Fellas. @Andre posted a harm reduction thread on this topic. 
It is to do with battery manufacturing standards in China. Cellphones, e-cigs, and particularly hoverboards have been popping left right and centre. 
Contamination in factories leads to weaknesses (trapped dirt basically) in the dividing layer inside the cells. Manufacturing Lithium Ion batteries requires a pressurised dust free environment.
Only 5 out of 75 factories checked upheld these standards.


----------



## kimbo (28/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> That flame composition(plume shape) and speed of ignition and looks to me like some sort of fireworks/cracker/rocket that has been lit with its casing torn open first.(so it doesnt go bang)
> Im calling BS on that video.
> 
> Compared to an authentic 18650 venting in a mech, heres 2 I found on google, neither had any flame.
> ...



Agree, will anybody here just walk away after a battery venting, and walking away like nothing happened. I think it was staged as @blujeenz said with firecrackers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/2/16)

well if you look at the amounts of idiot purposely injure themselves on youtube .... could not watch vid sorry

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (1/3/16)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-seven-year-old-son-s-face-skating-rink.html

Another incident

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (1/3/16)

I think this dude has misunderstood the term "blowing rings".


----------



## whatalotigot (1/3/16)

Yup this article was true, 

Apparently the guy had the door off his mod and then put his car keys in his pocket, basically creating a short and bobs ur uncle. 
Basic user error. 

Always keep your batteries freshly wrapped and Keep anything metal away from them. DAmmit! 

Vape Safe!


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-seven-year-old-son-s-face-skating-rink.html
> 
> Another incident
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Looks like the incidents they're talking about all involve efest batteries, this wouldn't be the first time efest batts just randomly vented on someone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

